# Origen Little 16 BF Coil Setups



## Petrus (22/11/15)

Good Morning Guys/Girls. 

Just finished the most remarkable build/taste in my vaping journey so far.
28g SS 316l wire
Fiber Freak no. 2 wick
Dual 1.5mm micro coils, 8 wraps
0.35 ohm.
I set the airflow on the atty to the smallest setting across both coils.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

